

Show HN: GitHub-style user autocomplete - salehenrahman
https://github.com/shovon/inlinedAutocomplete

======
goldfeld
Is there a demo? I know you liken it to Github's, still it would be nice to
see the real thing. I'm currently implementing autocomplete through jQueryUI
and this is something I'm interested in.

~~~
salehenrahman
Yes, there is a demo. It's in the header of the GitHub repository page.

I guess I should include a link the `README.md` file.

~~~
goldfeld
Yeah I missed that, I always assume it's in the readme. Feels great to use.
For some reason hitting tab is making it focus on the address bar, not sure if
it's because of the code or something to do with the demo page. One other
suggestion is to allow space to autocomplete like enter does, since usernames
are never spaced.

